# Was ist eine Wrapper Klasse ?



## nitus (7. Jun 2006)

moin ;-)

Kann mir wer erklären für was es eine Wrapper Klasse gibt und welchen Sinn sie genau hat ?




> Zu jedem primitiven Datentyp in Java gibt es eine korrespondierende Wrapper-Klasse. Diese kapselt die primitive Variable in einer objektorientierten Hülle und stellt eine Reihe von Methoden zum Zugriff auf die Variable zur Verfügung.



Was heißt das genau ? Ich verstehe nicht welchen Sinn das ganze hat ! kann mir das wer erklären !?
am besten mit einem simplen bsp !

Grüße NITUS


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2006)

Das Problem an primitiven Datentypen ist das es keine Objekt sind.
Man kann aber beispielsweise nur Objekte in einer Liste speichern.
Um trotzdem primitive Datentypen in eine ArrayList zu bekommen verwendet man sog. Wrapper um den Wert in einem Objekt zu 'verpacken':

```
int i = 1;
list.add(new Integer(i));
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2006)

Anders gesagt, Wrapperklassen ermöglichen durch Bereitstellung von Methoden die komfortable Arbeit z.B. mit primitiven Datentypen.


----------

